# Wilderness EMT Module



## medicdan (Dec 2, 2007)

I have always been interested in becoming a WEMT, since I love hiking, and have been in situations when one of my friends has needed help and I couldnt. Now that I am an EMT, I feel somewhat better prepared to help, but am still very reliant on an ambulance, higher trained crews, and have become depentent on fairly quick evacuation times to higher medical personnel (MD at ER). 
In mid-January I am taking a trip on a research ship in the pacific ocean (24 participants, 10 staff), and MAY have the highest medical training on board (I asked the staff on the program and they have confirmed). There will be times where we are making 21 day ocean crossings-- without seeing land.  My understanding is that the boat carries a backboard, and some drugs, and because we will be in international water, the Capitan is in charge. 

I really dont know what to do for 21 days, if something happens. Given we will never really be out of communication (one of the wonders and horrors of modern technology), and I hope can talk to an MD if we need, it is scary. 

Thus, I am interested in taking a WEMT module course, although most that I have found are based in the woods and hiking. While these are great skills to have (and I am sure I will use them while hiking), I am looking for a course in true wilderness medicine-- how to keep a hemorrhaging patient stable for long periods of time, how to tell if a fall from X feet is serious or not (at this point, I bboard everyone and bring to ER to clear for injury, etc. 
Do you know of any? How long are these courses? Are they eligible for CEUs (trying to kill two birds with one stone). How far (from MA) would I have to travel? 

Since this is the Wilderness medical section, and there has not been much discussion of WEMTs, I hope to open up the conversation. What is the role of the WEMT? Wilderness Paramedics? Air Rescue? WEMTs, how to you keep your skills up? What are important supplies to carry whenever? 

Please let me know if you think I am off base with this. 
Thanks a lot for your help,


DES


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 3, 2007)

I am an ASHI instructor for Wilderness EMT.  Their text is a good resource for you to study.  Ironically, my state doesn't recognize Wilderness EMT but many get the cert anyway just to have the training and knowledge.  I work with a Search and Rescue group that can have a 2 or 3 day hike out with a patient.  

You can check with the local ASHI (American Safety and Health Institute) for classes in your area.  Where are you from?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 3, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> I am an ASHI instructor for Wilderness EMT.  Their text is a good resource for you to study.  Ironically, my state doesn't recognize Wilderness EMT but many get the cert anyway just to have the training and knowledge.  I work with a Search and Rescue group that can have a 2 or 3 day hike out with a patient.
> 
> You can check with the local ASHI (American Safety and Health Institute) for classes in your area.  Where are you from?



Thanks, BossyCow for replying. I am from the Boston area, MA, but understand that there are a lot of WEMT courses in NH and VT, because there is wilderness. I am particularly looking at SOLO (Stonehearth Open Learning Opportunities). I'll check if they use ASHI.


----------



## rgnoon (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard good things about SOLO, one of the other members of our SAR group did his Wilderness EMT with them. Our state also doesn't acknowledge wilderness EMT, but many still do the training for the sake of furthering their education and knowledge base. I'm glad you brought this up as I am very curious about it myself.


----------



## MedicDoug (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know of any state that recognizes a "wilderness" EMT. Since it sounds like you've completed your EMT certification fairly recently, you might want to check out the Wilderness First Responder (WFR) class. Virtually all of the WEMT classes are actually a front country EMT class plus the added wilderness component, which is what the WFR concentrates on. Taking a full WEMT class would be a great review, but perhaps not needed if all you want is the wilderness component. BTW, the biggest thing I learned in my WEMT class was changing my thinking from "I need an arm splint" to "I need some rigid thing that's about this long that I can use to immobilize this possible fracture". BTWBW, I'm extremely jealous of your next assignment. Good luck!


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 7, 2007)

The biggest differnce I see in Wilderness med is that the treatment plan has to involve a much longe period of time.  That splint needs to stay in place for hours or even days.  Bandaging needs to be checked daily for possible infection which is not an issue with a 5 - 10 minute transport.  That and knowing when not to start care.  You can't do CPR running along side a stokes on a 2 day pack out.


----------



## Summit (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree that a Wilderness component upgrade (or a WFR) will definately get you thinking about long term treatment modalities, determining whether someone can try to work it out with an injury or whether they need to get out...

I really wish the Wilderness component was more in depth. I thought ASHI's W upgrade was not as in depth as the W component of my original DMM WEMT class.


----------



## wildmedicspm (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been "doing" wilderness/expedition medicine for over 12 years.  There are alot of training companies out there.  If I was recommending a course, I would suggest WMA (Wilderness Medical Associates), SOLO, or a group from YWAM (Youth With A Mission) based in Salem, OR. All three of these groups will provide state of the art training--what I have found, is that more importantly than which company an instructor works with, the thing that makes the class worthwile is the knowledge, skills and teaching ability of the instructor.  Don't just sign up for a class because it is convenient.  Ask some questions about the background, experience, etc. of the instructor(s).  If they get pissed with you for asking--well, then you probably have your answer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John E (Dec 30, 2007)

*Interesting...*

Two questions, are you going to be the "official" EMS crew member on your trip and do the other participants know that they'll be heading off to sea with an EMT as their only medical provider?

I'm not in any way shape or form trying to denigrate you or your level of training but I'd like to know more about the expedition. The potential for you to get in over your head would seem to me anyway, very real. I know I wouldn't want that kind of responsibility without a lot more training.



John E.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 30, 2007)

John E
;64055 said:
			
		

> Two questions, are you going to be the "official" EMS crew member on your trip and do the other participants know that they'll be heading off to sea with an EMT as their only medical provider?
> 
> I'm not in any way shape or form trying to denigrate you or your level of training but I'd like to know more about the expedition. The potential for you to get in over your head would seem to me anyway, very real. I know I wouldn't want that kind of responsibility without a lot more training.
> John E.



Thats part of my question. I am not in any way going as an official EMS crew member-- I am a student. I dont think anyone knows that I am an EMT, but I;m sure it will come up at some point. I dont want the responsibility, but knowing Murphy's law and how things go at sea, I get the idea that at some point, I may need the skills.  

I know that I have very Basic training, but if I am the only practitioner, it will have to do. From what I understand, there are no other medical practitioners on board, but there is a medical chest at the emergency disposal of the Capitan. Next week, I will find out more. 

Again, on land I am obsessed with liability, but I have spent enough time at sea to understand that things dont always go according to plans.


----------



## certguy (Jan 3, 2008)

*EMS at sea*

If you get in trouble out there , Capt. can call for Coast Guard or military assistance as needed . Also , there may be other ships in the area with medical personnel . They may take a while to get to you though .


----------

